# Ordered my new Sig P220 Stainless Elite today



## BigBadAllis (May 9, 2011)

Hello All 

Fairly new to the site. I purchased my 1st Sig about 1 1/2 weeks ago (Sig P239). I like the overall quality and feel so much I had to find another one that seemed to be right for my usage. Now I can't wait for the P220 to come in.

The Glocks have been sold, but the Smith and Wesson M&P Pro will be around since I use that for IDPA. I might start shooting CDP in IDPA so that I can use the P220. I am liking the Sigs. A week and a half ago I wasn't even considering one.

Jason


----------



## TGS2 (May 6, 2006)

You WILL enjoy that pistol!


----------



## BigBadAllis (May 9, 2011)

I received a call late today letting me know it's in. I'll be picking it up tomorrow.


----------



## BigBadAllis (May 9, 2011)

Picked it up yesterday. Wow! Even better seeing the real thing. Beautiful gun and a great shooter. Right out of the box at 10 yards perfect bulls eyes.


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

You're just gonna love this gun more and more.

Congratulations

:smt1099


----------



## Lateck (Jul 23, 2010)

Congrats! 
The P220 is a nice gun and you got a GREAT model...
As dd3 said: "You're just gonna love this gun more and more."

Lateck,


----------

